
Jimmy Wales: Wikipedia domain names will move away from GoDaddy - malte
http://twitter.com/#!/jimmy_wales/status/150287579642740736
======
nfm
I think it's interesting how it's taken a mass event to spur people to stop
using GoDaddy. They certainly weren't well respected before the SOPA saga. But
it seems that we needed a big event to get people moving.

